# hammer grip



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

If you want to shoot hammer grip and have a weak wrist try this.Instead of having your thumb up on the grip turn your hand so your thumbs down.It looks and feels strange to me but patty shoots well that way.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That’s a new one on me Jay. leave it to a lady to come up with something new. My wife always shot a natural fork with her thumb hooked over the base of the Y. She won two natural fork competitions that way and never shot herself. If it works for you do it. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> That's a new one on me Jay. leave it to a lady to come up with something new. My wife always shot a natural fork with her thumb hooked over the base of the Y. She won two natural fork competitions that way and never shot herself. If it works for you do it. -- Tex-Shooter


Seems like it would make it self centering.

I made a natural that with the finish was too slippery and I had to experiment with holding it with a finger in the base of the Y. I am yet to give a natural any amount of shooting to get the feel of one.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> That's a new one on me Jay. leave it to a lady to come up with something new.


What? Jay's a gal?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Certainly not, but Patty is for sure.


----------

